# Anyone from Massachusetts/Rhode Island (MA/RI) ?



## skyblue (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi, Anyone living in Massachusetts/Rhode Island (MA/RI) ?


----------



## dlqc (May 17, 2018)

I am in Providence RI


----------



## Betty (12 mo ago)

dlqc said:


> I am in Providence RI


Hi, I live in RI also, is there a support group for IBS here. Do you have a great doctor?


----------

